# Travel sick dog



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good travel sickness pill for a young dog? She is about 18mths. old - not sure exactly as she is a rescue dog - but she is very sick every time I've taken her out in either the car or the campervan. As I've only recently got the campervan, I've never actually used it in anger due to sicky dog. Not much fun for her and don't want to put her off for life, so all and any suggestions gratefully received! 

Chris and the Hooligan. (Tilly)


----------



## Poppydoodles (Jun 7, 2010)

We had the same problem with one of ours, we took her to the vet and he gave us a bottle of Vallergan which is usually used as an antihistamine for children. It is a 100ml bottle and we give her 1ml in a tiny syringe about an hour before travelling (She is a Yorkie)and it lasts the whole day so don't need to keep giving more throughout the day. It doesn't make her drowsy either.

The bottle was approx £16-£20 cannot remember exact amount.

She hasn't been sick once since which is great for us and for her.

Previous to this she would travel for about 45 mins and throw up and then keep throwing up which was very special, I would have to keep watching her to make sure we got a newspaper under her!

The vet said there are many tablets on the market which do not work as well and cost approx £5 on each journey!

I, and the dog will positively recommend!


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

*Travel sick dog.*

Thank you Poppydoodles. Guess it will have to be a trip to the vets then, but if it will stop her being sick, will be well worth it. 
Perhaps we might get away on holiday after all!

Chris and Hooligan.


----------



## BLF (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi, is it travel sickness or stress? Our bedlington terrier suffers from stress everytime she travels in the car or m/h. We have her on a capsule called Zyklene which is similar to a dogs mothers milk. We used to give her a capsule every 2 hours but now hardly ever as it calms her right down. You can get it from your vet or buy it on the internet. Read the dosage rate for the weight of your dog. 

I hope she comes around as its great to have your dog with you when you travel.


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Years ago we had a red setter who was a poor traveller, the vet gave us pills which stopped her honking, but left her almost comatose for a day and a bit.

A workmate suggested Sealegs - not sure if they still exist, but they were travel sickness tablets for humans - and they worked without too much drowsiness.

Edited to add, we found half a tablet sufficed for our regular 4 hour journey, probably less for a smaller breed.


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

*Travel sick dog.*

I suspect it could be stress causing the sickness - she's a Parson Jack Russell, built like a racing snake and is completely hyper! Just a bit smaller than a Bedlington but same sort of build. 
I've tried her on Sea-legs to no effect whatsoever, so thought someone on here may have a better solution. Can't keep buying boxes of pills! 
Looks as if it will need to be a trip to the vets as I already give her Piriton daily as she is a very itchy, scratchy dog and they help.

Chris and Hooligan.


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

hi,

My young border collie came to me at 7 months. The previous owners explained that when they bought him from the farm and were returning home he was sick in the car and for that reason they never travelled him in the car again. idiots!!!!!!!!!!

When I first had him a 100 yards run down the road would have him throwing up. I just kept perservering with short runs gradually getting longer. The throwing up eventually turned to long slobber drools. it took about 6 months but he is now absolutely fine and travels for up to 4 hours in the car or van with no problems.

The hyper and itching may be due to diet. Possibly too much protein.

If possible change him to a BARF diet for a few weeks(see website)
to see if he improves. i havent had any problems with my dogs in the past 15 years. They have only fresh raw meat, bones, fruit and vegetables, eggs, cottage cheese, yogurt etc.

hope this helps. maggie


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi
Start feeding the dog in the car for every feed, after the first week turn on the engine, eventually she will associate the vehicles with good things.
You say that she scratches a lot, what are you feeding her.
Bill


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

She is fed a very low protein diet as recommended by the Terrier Rescue and only the odd treat or two. I suspect life has been a bit traumatic for her, being in Rescue along with the Jack Russell she used to live with, being re-homed etc, etc. She's just a bundle of energy. Needs a good run off lead except that she would disappear down the nearest rabbit or fox hole! Bays at the sight of rabbit (or cat)
Don't know about changing her diet again though - at least she hasn't got the runs now. Will have to go the vet route I think.

Chris and Hooligan.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

evening all,

Ai,nt it geat that you can find out these things from a website,
Our jack russell is a hooligan and will travel anywhere with anyone.





norm


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

You could try Rescue Remedy. I haven't used it but have heard good reports. 
Just found this Website that might help.
Lesley


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Our previous dog was an up-chucker. :roll: 

We cured it by convincing her that the car and motorhome were her territory. We left her in there (in her basket with toys, food and water) for increasing periods during the day, but visited frequently to made a fuss of her.

After a short time we found her asleep almost every time we went to the car or van, and from then on it was all downhill.  

We never stopped putting her in the vehicle during the warmer weather because once she was "conditioned" she would sit on the doorstep and ask to go in there. :wink: 

I found that driving as smoothly as possible made a big difference. If ever I put my foot down and took the corners a bit too quickly she would throw up within a mile or two.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

That's a good idea Zebedee but I don't have off street parking so wouldn't be happy with her in the van on the road. She also eats anything she can get her mouth round so don't think I would have much of an interior left in the van!
I have sat out in the car with her & have had her in the van when I've been phaffing about trying to find out how everything works.
I've also done short runs with my youngest and his Boxer - she sits next to him, no problem but still up chucks!
Tried her in the front, in the back, on the floor and on a seat -Nada. 

I WILL go camping!


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Our Yorkie was always sick in the car. I think it was stress always panicked and started panting before we had even gone 5 yards. Had to have someone holding her out the window if we went anywhere.

We used to leave her at home with my Sons when we first got the motorhome but we didnt really think that was fair on her so I got some herbal dog travel sick pills from the local pet shop. Worked a treat but I still keep her on my lap and have a towel under her with the window open. She hasnt been sick for ages though (and we dont give her the pills anymore) We just make sure that she hasnt eaten before we go on a long trip.

Sonja


----------



## suepap (Jul 2, 2009)

*travel sick pet*

We have used sea legs to good effect for many years when we have a dog that does not travel well. We always give it the night before we travel and not on the day of travelling. Once the dog gets used to travelling without being sick you can gradually wean him off the sea legs. It can be association and if you can gradually break that association, you are part way there!

Sometimes it can be stress related and if so, try taking him on short journeys and build up to longer ones. Let him stay in the MH for short spells without actually going anywhere, and then pill him the night before you travel. Give him a whole pill, and I hope that you can find that he will travel OK as it is so good to be able to take our pets with us - one of the reasons for us having a MH in the first place!

Good luck.

Sue


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi there we have 3 Bichon Frise dogs

1, Harmony travels well no problems at all 8) 
2, Muffin has STUGERON over the counter travel sickness pill for humans works a treat 8O 
3, Zeus has to have CERENIA a vet only drug and this also works for him  

We have tried many remedies and actions to no avail, even having a dog psychologist to help with the travel just in case it was that.

Good luck with your choices and I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It is very early days for your little dog yet. All good advice above about desensitisation. Do try to just let him sit in the van and have the engine running after a while.

Feeding a meal will be very revealing as if he cannot eat then you will know that stress is playing a part.

Lots of walks and keeping to a routine will gradually help to calm him down. Chewing is another stress buster. Have you got a Kong toy? They are wonderful. You can stuff them full of the dog's normal food and they spend ages getting it out.

Clicker training is another way to bring positive emotions into play. You can teach anything you like and dogs love it! If you then transfer to the motorhome and do some clicker training there so that he associates the van with positive things.

Once you can break the association of "motorhome = sickness" you may see some improvement.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

With our old dog he was sick just looking at the car. 

I got some pills from the vet and found just a 1/4 of a pill did the trick, but we ran out on holiday so I pretended to give him the pill. 

He was fine, so for another year we used the pretend pill and gradually taking him on short runs with out any pretence and he got over it. 

Andy


----------



## mgacoupe (May 5, 2010)

We have two JRs, one of which suffered car sickness, the other didn't
We solved it by the same procedure that the previous poster said
Keep taking out in the car on your lap with a sick bag ready
After about 10 journeys she just looked miserable but wasn't sick and in 3 months she got in the car or MH as if it was the natural thing to do
Perservere and you will enjoy the end result
Cheers
MGA


----------



## Rayo (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm not a vet, but I would strongly advise you NOT to use human medication on a dog, even in a reduced dose. Consult your Vet!


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

tattytony said:


> Hi there we have 3 Bichon Frise dogs
> 
> 1, Harmony travels well no problems at all 8)
> 2, Muffin has STUGERON over the counter travel sickness pill for humans works a treat 8O
> ...


Thought I should mention that our vet did say it was ok for the STUGERON to be used on our dog :wink:


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Personally, I wouldn't use Sealegs on a dog because when I have taken them in the past, they have made me feel very ill as they start to wear off. I wouldn't like to think I'd made my dog feel as though he had a very bad hangover.
Lesley


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Zeb is spot on with his advice.
What I used to teach was as follows.
Let dog sit in the vehicle with you for short periods of time even if only for 5 minutes, preferably in its own basket/ bed.
increase the length of time and introduce walkies during this time.
each time returning to the vehicle.
Then introduce short journeys even if it is only up and down you drive. Follow up with a short walk and return to the vehicle.
Increase the journey to going round the block.

Within no time your pooch will be at the mh door before you.

It is just confidence building for the dog.

If it fails I know a good kennels. :lol: 

Dave p

Best of luck

Dave p


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Many thanks for all your replies/ suggestions, most of which I have already tried but obviously need to persevere. 
A local dog breeder recommended Sturgeron as the only thing that worked on her dogs - Chinese Crested - and they are smaller than Tilly 
AKA Hooligan/Thug! How can something so small and so pretty be such a thug? My avatar shows my previous JR who I lost earlier this year. She travelled with no problems and didn't wreck the house and garden! 

Chris & Hooligan.


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Hooligan AKA Tilly!


----------

